# C-41 black and whites



## hammy (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some C-41 b/w negatives. Can these be enlarged like real/normal black and white or do they have to be printed like color?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 26, 2006)

They are just like B&W negs and you treat them as such.
C41 B&W just uses colour processing methods (replace the silver with dye via colour couplers) to try and get finer grain.
Instead of a tri-pack film with three primary colour layers there is just one layer and the dye is dense and virtually black.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 26, 2006)

Ilford C-41 BW should be print on B&W paper and Kodak C-41 BW on color paper, Kodak has discontent their C-41 BW for printing on BW paper.





> *Kodak*
> *Can I print BW400CN Film on black-and-white papers?*
> For optimum performance, print BW400CN Film on professional color negative papers such as KODAK PROFESSIONAL PORTRA ENDURA or SUPRA ENDURA Papers.


----------



## markc (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I remember when I used it, the T400CN needed a bit of a contrast boost when printing on b&w paper. I'm guessing their B&W C41 film would be similar, but I'm not really a good person to ask.

Oh right. You didn't. How did I get here?


----------



## hammy (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies 
They _are_ Kodaks.....hmm....


----------



## santino (Jan 27, 2006)

go to Kodak.com and take a closer look at your films.


----------

